# Do you have a best/worst side? (profile)



## lynzee (Aug 27, 2004)

Since no one's face is symmetrical, I was curious how many people prefer one side to the other. Do you part your hair over your "not-as-good" side? Do you prefer to photograph your better side? Would you film en entire video showing only one side of your face -e.g. Mariah Carey? Do you sometimes wish that one side of your face would be mauled off by a rabid beaver so that you could justify paying to have it re-built?

Extremes aside, I think my left side is my best.


----------



## haloInReverse (May 21, 2005)

*right*

I think my right eyebrow is more flattering than my left... haha, seems silly but it's true


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

I like my left side to. I don't like to show my whole face in pictures because my cheeks are big. I don't really care for my nose either.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am not very photogenic so I am like "hey, I don't look right on both sides" and move on with my day.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I don't have a good side. That is, unless I have a paper bag over my face, then both are equally as good.


----------



## kev (Jan 28, 2005)

I take horrible pictures... but anyways, my right side, because my nose looks bigger from the left


----------



## 30103 (Jan 17, 2004)

i'm right handed and can shave the right side of my face with no problem. my coordination is off when i try to do the left side. so the right half of my facial hair is trimmed the way i want it, but the left half is just a so-so approximation of what i want.

i think my left hand looks better than my right hand. lefty's got better definition.


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

Nope, although one side of my face has more acne than the other so I guess I would pick the one with less acne.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

No, one side is just as ugly as the other.


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

Left side, my eyes are abit unsymetrical, my right eyes looks alittle more slanted upward than my left eye, but i've never really noticed any other real differences.


----------



## Webster (Mar 8, 2005)

I like my left side better because my left eye is bigger.


----------



## porcelainfaery (Jul 19, 2004)

I tend to break-out more on my right side of my face :um


----------



## no7483 (Jun 5, 2005)

My right side is the one i tend to favour - it looks more proportional and better with my hairstyle as well. In fotos or in conversation, it's always a 3/4 profile to the right ...even on webcam. I just depise the way I look when I face a person straight on.....3/4 seems to hide certain features i despise and somehow enhances other features making me look more appealing...or so I think. But then its false advertising and I can't keep going through life always turning my head 3/4 of the way everytime I deal with people. heheh


----------



## odun (Nov 9, 2003)

both sides of my face are horribly scarred.


----------



## Mellah (Nov 10, 2003)

left side


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

My left side is ALOT better.


----------



## Strength (Aug 12, 2006)

I find it very interesting that the left side has more than 3 times as many votes as the right side. I wonder why that is.

For myself, it is also the left side. My eye is slightly bigger and the shape of my cheekbone is slightly different.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I've never thought about it.


----------



## clenched_fist (Jan 4, 2004)

anonymid said:


> I've never thought about it.


:ditto


----------



## Fighter86 (Jun 3, 2005)

Never thought about it. But I think if someone saw me from the left or right side of my face, it'll look the same. I don't think both sides of my face are symatrical but if one is looking at it from only one side, one can't make a comparison so it looks like my left and right are the same.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Right side for me. Definitely the right...


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

I don't know, both sides have they're bad and good qualities.

Left:
That's the overgrown side. My jaw is bigger, and I have more flesh on my face. I turn it toward the world most of the time, thought I don't know why. 

Right:
Smaller jaw and lips. My facial muscles don't move as much on that side, and I swear I have less vision on that side too. I feel somewhat more anxious when someone is to the right of me than if they are to my left.


----------



## umbrellagirl1980 (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: right*



haloInReverse said:


> I think my right eyebrow is more flattering than my left


oddly, me too.


----------

